# Shooting The Hammerhowitzer



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Here is my first Vid in the Forest!

It´s a gong shot vid.

my birthday was at 03.04. i spend it with Jörg together he made me this gift.

hope you like it.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome location, great sound relay, exceptional shouting... beautie of a vid mate.. happy B day too..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

The sounds of the ammo hitting the target are great. Especially towards the end the quick succession of hits and band snap.

Good vid and sweet looking cattys!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is a gorgeous slingshot. Great shooting too! Happy Birthday!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i saw this on you tube yesterday, you are not only a really great shot, but Jorg really did the moorhammer justice with your birthday present, you are a lucky man Tobias....................... happy birthday by the way!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!! That is a beautiful slingshot, and it has tremendous power. And you are a great shot with it. Thanks for the video ... it was very well done.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

wow, not only great catty and shooting but fantastic video work.
That could be a commercial for the hammer. I Want One.
Oh and happy birthday


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

I am glad you like my Video! thank you for the nice comments! this is realy a wonderfull place to shoot.

@ richblades:
This ss is a very good mix between the Moorhammer and the Howitzer! the grip is not so deep like the Moorhammer grip. Therefore, it is not suitable for heavy bands as well.
But for this medium bands up to 15kg draw wight it´s a very nice shooter. Maybe we can ask Peter.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Maybe call it the Hammerwitzer? It sounds incredibly German ;-)

Nice shooting but doesn't it get boring to hit the target every time? 

And finally.. Happy Birthday!! Hope you enjoy ur present from Jorg

Jay


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

good video.
which is the slingshot of your avatar?


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Pretty sure thats his black Howitzer that Joerg gave to him.. Correct me if I'm wrong pls


----------

